# Und sie wippen wohl doch?



## Tiefdruck1 (21. März 2012)

Hey!

Bin immer noch unschlüssig, welches Bike ich bestellen soll. Rose ist mir vom Service sehr sympathisch. Aber in sämtlichen Tests finde ich etwas von Schäwchen in der Kinematik. Sowohl beim Jabba Wood als auch beim Granite Chief ist das Fahrwetrk nur bei Plattform gescheit pedalierbar. Da geht mir aber zuviel Sensitivität bei Bergauf-Wurzeltrails verloren.

Wie kommt Ihr damit klar? Und sehe ich das richtig, dass das 2012er JW immer noch keinen konifizierten Gabelschaft hat? Kann es sein, dass manche Rose-MTBs eher Facelifts und technisch etwas überholt sind?

Was mach ich bloß? Ich will doch kein Canyon, weil mir die Erfahrungen, die ich mit dem Service und wochenlanger Nicht-Erreichbarkeit der Hotline gemacht habe, ein für alle mal reichen.

Dann doch ein Radon Slide?

Vielleciht könnt Ihr mich erhellen? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall auch flott hoch und brauche daher eine gute Kinematik. Übrigens sehen die Federkennlinien im 2012er Prospekt insbesondere bei JW und GC im mittleren Bereich sehr falcu aus. Rauschen die nicht durch? Und bis mal 2 cm einfedern, sind bereits 500 - 600 Nm nötig, da wünsche ich mir eigentlich feineres Ansprechen...

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (21. März 2012)

Muss es denn unbedingt ein Rose sein? 

Wenn Du eine gescheite Kinematik haben möchtest, kannst Du Dir doch ein Speci holen. Zwar sind die etwas teurer als ein Rose, aber der Service ist um Welten besser.

Von Radon würde ich tunlichst die Finger lassen.

Alternativ kämen noch Cube und Ghost in Frage, allerdings würde ich eher zu Ghost tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altamann (21. März 2012)

@Tiefdruck 1
-Testrad schicken lassen.
- Übers Wochendende ausgiebig probe fahren.
- Dann sind alle Unklarheiten beseitigt.
(Manche Testergebnisse sind für "Otto Normalo" nicht spürbar)
Das Gesamterlebniss muss stimmen. Das ist nur mit längeren Fahrten auf verschiedenen Strecken möglich. Und da ist der Rose Service schon großes Kino, wie sonst auch.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## LF-X (21. März 2012)

Kann die sorge vor dem Wippen schon nachvollziehen. Bin zwar keins der Beiden Bikes je gefahren, aber in dem Video hier sieht das schon stark aus: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAz3s71iUVk"]Snabbtitt: Rose Granite Chief 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wippfrei wird kein Rahmen sein. Aber keiner der Rahmen, die ich die letzten Jahre gefahren bin wippte so auffällig:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJOUjPGM0g"]RockShox Bar in Cologne      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_7Ojsf_9GQ"]RockShox BAR @ 8 Bar in Grossman CF Rahmen      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EllC5OxWLOY"]Fastrax ARL 190 in Bergheim      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Mag aber auch täuschen, da in dem ersten Video bergauf gefahren wird.
Aber zur Not würde ich es wie von altamann vorgeschlagen machen und ein Testrad bestellen. Dafür ist der Fernabsatz ja da. Beim örtlichen Händler könnte man testen. Beim Versandhandel wohl eine legitime Vorgehensweise.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. März 2012)

ich fahre ein GC mit dem 2012 Fox dämpfer...

auf asphalt und waldautobahnen habe ich den dämpfer auf platform1 stehen, da wippt schon ma nix. Aber ohne ist das wippen schon deutlich spürbar. 
Im technischen gelände ist der dämpfer auf und es lässt sich sauber berg auf pedalieren ohne das man das gefühl hat das man ständig durchsackt, fast null wenn man die gabel noch zusätzlich absenkt.
Das ansprechen ist sehr feinfühlig und es rauscht auch nix durch, kleine drops von ca. 1m bügelt der dämpfer soverän weg ohne durchzuschlagen. ich denke da geht noch mehr, das überfordert aber dann mein fahrkönnen !

ansonten kann ich mich nur dem vom Altermann anschließen !

Cheers
George


----------



## GrillMeister (22. März 2012)

Fahre ein 2010er Uncle Jimbo mit dem RP32.

Anfangs hab ich die Platform noch benutzt, weil ich meinte es würde zu stark wippen. 

Dann habe ich im Laufe der Zeit immerwieder die Einstellung des Dämpfers geändert. Zwar immer nur hinblicklich der Performance im offenen Zustand, allerdings mit dem Endergebnis, dass ich die Plattform inzwischen so gut wie garnicht mehr benutze, weil das Rad immer ausreichend gut funktioniert.

Die Plattform hab ich jetzt auf maximum stehen und nutze diese nur noch für sehr lange Steile aufstiege.

Wenn ich nicht aus Bocholt kommen würde, hätte ich allerdings was anderes gekauft ^^

Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## Montanez (22. März 2012)

Sehe das Problem auch nicht. Jedes Rad wippt ein wenig, ist selbst beim Jimbo nicht im störenden Bereich wenn man nicht gerade im Wiegetritt fährt.

Warum sollte man von Radon die Finger lassen?
Bin in Willingen das Slide ED160 gefahren und fand es ziemlich gut. Zig mal besser als das Fritzz z.b.


----------



## herkulars (22. März 2012)

> Warum sollte man von Radon die Finger lassen?



Weil der Service schlecht sein soll.

Zum Thema Bike testen: Nix mit Fernabsatz, Rose bietet ausdrücklich Testbikes an:

http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/service/rose-testen/rose-bikes-testen

Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist ist das, wie zuvor schon mehrmals gesagt, die beste Möglichkeit.


----------



## psycho82 (22. März 2012)

Ich persoenlich finde auch, dass das GC eher zu den wippanfaelligen Bikes gehoert - mich stoert es nicht, da ich fast ausschliesslich auf Trails unterwegs bin und im Gelaende finde ich es eher komfortabel - da hat das GC fuer mich eher andere Kritikpunkte, aber im Ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.

Das Slide hat genauso seine spezifischen Macken - rauscht durch den Federweg und der Hinterbau ist/war zu schmal fuer breite 2,4 er Reifen. 

Also entscheide dich fuer das Rad, was dir zusagt.Unbedingt mit Probefahrt!

Meine bessere Haelfte hat 2 Radons im Fuhrpark, meine Winterschlampe ist ebenfalls aus Bonn. Durchweg geht Radon nicht so auf die Kundenwuensche ein wie Rose z.B. Konfiguration, Beratung etc. - wenn man weiss, was man will, dann kann  dort trotzdem kaufen. Garantieabwicklungen sind kein Problem.

Meine Empfehlung fur ein AM waere die Alutech Fanes AM! Wenn das AM so klasse funktioniert, wie das Enduro von Alutech koennte es sogar passiereb das die Teile vom GC an einen anderen Rahmen wandern, aber mal sehen.... - schliesslich macht das GC auch sehr viel spass.


Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (22. März 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung fur ein AM waere die Alutech Fanes AM! Wenn das AM so klasse funktioniert, wie das Enduro von Alutech koennte es sogar passiereb das die Teile vom GC an einen anderen Rahmen wandern, aber mal sehen.... - schliesslich macht das GC auch sehr viel spass.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Benny


 
Bei dem was der rahmen von Alutech kostet bekommt man bei Rose oder Canyon kommplette bikes, das sollte man auch nicht außer acht lassen

Da leg ich doch mal gerne den hebel von der platformverstellung für um ...

ich habe heute nochmal expliziet auf das wippen geachtet, also auf asphalt ohne PP wippt es schon ganz gut. Aber so what wofür hab ich den PP.
Selbst wenn ich mit PP stufe 1 im trail bergauf fahre ist der hinterbau noch sensibel genug.

Aber das sollte man lieber alles selber "erfahren" da hilft alles schreiben nix


----------



## greg12 (22. März 2012)

da stehts auch schwarz auf weiß bzw. auf spanisch:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/search/label/Rose Bikes

die etwas niedrigen anti squat werte deuten darauf hin das der hinterbau vorallem am mittleren und großen kettenblatt durch kettenzug negativ beeinflußt wird.
und durch die degressiv- progressive anlenkung steht vorallem im sag bereich eine hohe übersetzung an, was einerseits zwar bessere sensibilität verspricht, andererseits aber ein wegtauchen am hubbeginn bewirkt und die wippanfälligkeit erhöht. 
dafür bleibt der pedalrückschlag im rahmen. 

betrachtet man die kraft- federwegskurve stellt sich ohnehin die frage ob der gewählte dämpfer der richtige ist. mit dieser extremen endprogression ist auch die ausnutzung des gesamten federwegs nur schwer erreichbar.

ps: was wiederum für die kinematik spricht:
das tolle helius am zeigt im übrigen auch nur geringfügig andere werte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (22. März 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> ps: was wiederum für die kinematik spricht:
> das tolle helius am zeigt im übrigen auch nur geringfügig andere werte.



Das wundert nicht, wenn man mal die Geometrie und Anlenkung von Helius und GC oder besser noch dem Jimbo vergleicht. Da liegen nicht gerade Welten zwischen...


----------



## greg12 (22. März 2012)

was allerdings doch auffällt, ist das sich niemand über wippende nicolais beklagt.
deren fahrer sind wohl unempfindlicher- kein wunder bei den preisen.....


----------



## Bonvivant (22. März 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> was allerdings doch auffällt, ist das sich niemand über wippende nicolais beklagt.
> deren fahrer sind wohl unempfindlicher- kein wunder bei den preisen.....



nix wippen = ganze Reihe anderer Ärgernisse


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (22. März 2012)

OK - danke soweit. Testrad wollte ich für dieses WE (morgen) ordern. Ist aber auf Wochen ausgebucht (insofern nur in der Theorie eine Lösung). Und ich will ja bald bestellen. 

Also vielleicht doch auf gut Glück bestellen und falls es gar nicht funzt, Rückgaberecht ziehen. Immerhin war/bin ich so fair, am Telefon nach der Kinematik zu fragen. Wenn die dort gelobt wird, muss sich das Bike an den Aussagen messen lassen...


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (25. März 2012)

Nicht so viel auf die Testberichte hören. Da werden meist alle Schwächen (die jedes Bike hat) ziemlich hochgepushed. Vor allem bei Versenderbikes  Sonst könnte man den ganzen Speci und Co. Fahrern ja nicht verklickern, warum sie 1000,- Euro mehr bei gleicher Ausstattung zahlen sollen  
In unserer (normalo Biker) Realität ist das meist alles halb so wild!


----------



## Drufrumski (4. April 2012)

*rauskram*

gibt es neue erkenntnisse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (6. April 2012)

und sie wippen noch immer!


----------



## -MIK- (6. April 2012)

Soll's nicht mehr wippen?

Hier: 






Macht es einfach so, ansonsten lebt damit, dass ein Fully Bauart bedingt etwas wippen wird!


----------



## psycho82 (7. April 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Soll's nicht mehr wippen?
> 
> Hier:
> 
> ...



@ -MIK-



Trotz allem gibt es sehr antriebsneutrale Raeder, bei denen Gabelabsenkung, Lockout oder Propedal unnoetig sind.
Zu den antriebsneutralen Rahmen wuerde ich das GC definitiv nicht zaehlen - ich benutze die Propedal-Funktion auch fast nie, aber eigentlich weil Uphill nur ein mittel zum Bergabspass ist - aber die Kinematik hat meiner Meinung nach trotzdem Verbesserungpotenzial, vorallem wenn dies gleichzeitig einen Daempfer mit weniger Progression ermoeglichen wuerde.
Nichts destotrotz baut Rose keine schlechten Raeder mit einem guten P/L. Aber richtig schlechte MTBs ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse gibt es m.M. heute eh nicht mehr oder selten! 

Eine Offenbarung sind die Hinterbauten von Rose nun wirklich nicht, aber Spass bringen die Raeder trotzdem und dass ist zumindest fuer mich der Punkt der zaehlt! Trotzdem ueberlege ich zur Zeit mein GC zu zerlegen und die Teile in einem antriebsneutraleren Rahmen zu verbauen - die Entscheidung ist allerdings noch nicht gefallen, den Spass macht das GC schon.

Gruss
Benny


----------

